# EOI(263111)subclass 190--please advice on state to select



## kanz.ftm14 (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I got a positive skills assessment for 263111(Computer Networks and systems Engineer)and a IELTS score of 7 in each. I have enough points to go with state sponsorship visa 190. I have my occupation open for state sponsorship in Northern Territory,Victoria State and South Australia. As I was confused which state to select, I selected 'ANY' state as my option and submitted EOI on 25th Feb 2014

I understood from state websites that I can apply to Victoria and NT states directly along with scanned documents from their websites. SA state has a criteria that I should select only SA in EOI. I am totally confused with what I should be doing now. If I edit my EOI and select only SA , other states would not consider me and my chances of being selected for nomination reduce. Please suggest if choosing one particular state and waiting for their response is the best approach? If yes, then which state should I select out of Victoria, NT and SA to get a successful invite at the earliest.

I am afraid that if I select one particular state ,wait for their response and God forbid they reject it then I waste lot many weeks before reapplying to another state. Meanwhile it is also possible that the other two states which I did not select close for 190 or remove my occupation from the list. Please give your suggestions and help me out. Thanks.

--Fatima


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

My advice is to read the treads for each state, here on the forum, and see the timelines for their response. And check each State official site for conditions (some of them ask for proof of funds on settlement).
Another criteria could be the no. of jobs available for you. Go to Seek, or other job site, and see the availability.
Change "Any" in your EOI, as this is not showing commitment, and may lead to a refusal (SA will not invite you for sure)


----------



## ciitbilal (Jun 12, 2012)

kanz.ftm14 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got a positive skills assessment for 263111(Computer Networks and systems Engineer)and a IELTS score of 7 in each. I have enough points to go with state sponsorship visa 190. I have my occupation open for state sponsorship in Northern Territory,Victoria State and South Australia. As I was confused which state to select, I selected 'ANY' state as my option and submitted EOI on 25th Feb 2014
> 
> ...



Here is what I've observed about these states:

1- NT doesn't have a lot of IT jobs.
2- Victoria is good but they give visa only to highly experienced candidates. I had 55 points and this is from my consultant. He asked to avoid applying for Vic.
3- SA has average number of jobs and getting a visa is not very difficult.

You should also consider other states.


----------



## ravsingh (Aug 28, 2014)

Hii any body applied in September 2014 for EOI (SA) 190 and Got invite ????


----------



## sfahmed (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi I want some help with ACS if some one can please share their experience with me. I have 8 years of Cisco Ucce experience its a VOIP field can some one please tell me w here i will fit in 263111 will be for me plus any other relevant information will be great I m waiting for your help thanks


----------



## kingcantona7 (Jan 12, 2014)

the choice is between melbourne, adelaide or darwin...
all other conditions assumed ok, order of preference based on job opportunities should be the same..melbourne, then adelaide and then darwin..


----------



## Chira (Dec 11, 2014)

I think so you should consider about Melbourne, if you are getting the state sponsorship from Victoria as there are much much opportunities exist particularly in your filed rather then NT & SA.

If no sponsorship from Victoria then consider for SA. you have to choose SA to be selected by SA state sponsorship, visit their website for more information. They have cleared mentioned there. Be quick with your decision otherwise yearly quotas might be run out... and you need to wait to be reset up to next year unless you consider different option/s.

best luck.


----------



## From_BD_001 (Nov 8, 2014)

Would it be a problem if you submit separate EOIs for each state? In fact, I don't know if it is allowed, you make cross check with others.




kanz.ftm14 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I got a positive skills assessment for 263111(Computer Networks and systems Engineer)and a IELTS score of 7 in each. I have enough points to go with state sponsorship visa 190. I have my occupation open for state sponsorship in Northern Territory,Victoria State and South Australia. As I was confused which state to select, I selected 'ANY' state as my option and submitted EOI on 25th Feb 2014
> 
> ...


----------



## sfahmed (Dec 11, 2014)

Fatima asked it way back in 2013 I am the one asking question here can someone please respond to my thread thanks.


----------



## xehny (Dec 30, 2014)

sfahmed said:


> Fatima asked it way back in 2013 I am the one asking question here can someone please respond to my thread thanks.


If you are still looking for assistance, please let me know.


----------



## trvl1982 (Sep 18, 2013)

xehny said:


> If you are still looking for assistance, please let me know.


Yes, Please suggest as i have same question. Shall i choose Any or NSW ?

Thanks.


----------

